# Shrimp Remoulade ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Jul 15, 2015)

For those of you unaware, these South Louisiana hot summer days is much like those cold winter nights in the great Northwest! Its just not very inviting to go outside especially around a hot pit! It requires great devotion to the craft. yes, I know I am a weenie, but I am not sweating nor am I chancing heat stroke....LOL How did I ever work consturction when I was younger, the ignorance of youth!

Its hot today soooooo...... I decided on an old New Orleans classic for lunch, salad. The coonazz way!

There are as many variations of this salad as there are gumbos, this is mine and I have to say, its the best!

Recipe?

1C Good Ketchup (I used Hunts)

2T Creole Mustard

2T Mayo (the real stuff)

2T Minced sweet gerkins (Good ones, I used my canned ones)

2  Raw eggs beaten well

2 dashes Tabasco (or your personal prefrence, we all have one)

2 t Lea & Perins

1 ice cold mixing bowl

The above is the dressing, the remoulade sauce. Mix it and rechill. This salad is all about really really cold! Chilled plates, chilled shredded lettuce, cold boiled eggs, and cold boiled shrimp!

Make sure and chill the plate. I wedge those cold boiled eggs. The shrimp are boiled first in crawfish boil (its all crawfish boil to me), peeled and chilled. I use river shrimps very small white very sweet shrimp but those frozen salad shrimp work as well, and the fancy resturants may well use a couple a jumbos instead.

Thats it. That remoulade sauce makes all the difference.

This is what my lunch looked like.......













007.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 15, 2015






Well actually thats Pop's plate, it just ain't right if there ain't a tomato on a salad. LOL...... Sometimes when meaning to impress, I will core a tomato and fill it with a shrimp salad to go with the shrimp remoulade. They just go great together, and top that with some crumbled bacon. But not today.........

Nice meal for a hot southern day!

Easy to make, ingredients are available locally nearly anywhere, but Disco's.

Hope you try it, you'll add it to your cooking recipe book!


----------



## sopchoppy (Jul 15, 2015)

First time I had this was 1972 @ Brunnings on the Lakefront. I've never been able to duplicate it but will give your recipe a try, looks great.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 15, 2015)

Sopchoppy said:


> First time I had this was 1972 @ Brunnings on the Lakefront. I've never been able to duplicate it but will give your recipe a try, looks great.


Like I said, its a New Orlean's favorite when it hot in the city. But there are loads of ways to prepare it. Some are mustard based, or even mayo based (ewww yuck!) but this is the one I always use. I hope it will remind you of a great trip to NO.


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 19, 2015)

Kev

You know whats tough to do? ....  I'll tell ya.  It's tough making a real Remoulade sauce.  Looks easy.. But its not.  Eggs huh?  Okay. I'll give it a shot

Those folks that dip shrimp in ketchup mixed with a dab of weak horseradish just don't know what they are missing.  

This recipe is a keeper.  I'll swap you a point for it so's you don't think I'm stealing it!

Brian


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 19, 2015)

Looks great Kevin! I'll be putting this recipe in my hip pocket. Damn Pacific Northwest weathers been a cocker this year! Thank goodness we crawdad boil here too! 105 on my back desk where the smokers are right now, that's too damn hot!!!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 19, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Kev
> 
> You know whats tough to do? ....  I'll tell ya.  It's tough making a real Remoulade sauce.  Looks easy.. But its not.  Eggs huh?  Okay. I'll give it a shot
> 
> ...


So many ways to make this. Some folks chop up their eggs in the sauce, at which point I always figured it turned into a "Thousand Island".

When its hot, and you have chilled the plates, silverware, etc..... This is a great salad and the house stays cool.  If your you're young and have a sweetie, try it..... she'll love ya for it.


----------



## retread (Jul 19, 2015)

CAPERS!  Oh my gosh, try adding caper (maybe a tsp and then crush them between your chef's knife and your chopping block).   I always use caper sin my remoulade.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 19, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great Kevin! I'll be putting this recipe in my hip pocket. Damn Pacific Northwest weathers been a cocker this year! Thank goodness we crawdad boil here too! 105 on my back desk where the smokers are right now, that's too damn hot!!!


I just looked cause I had a pot of mustard greens and a pan of green beans cooking and the house got hot. It was 97 on the back deck. I just bought a new AC last year and its just not keeping up with it. But when ya go outside ya know you want back in....LOL

Like I said, there is so many varietions to this recipe. This is my favorite and you can adjust the tabasco to your personal pleasure.

When its hot, a chilled shrimp salad and a cold beverage. When I was traveling Mexico, I fell in love with ceviche, amongst other things..... Same thing cold refreshing seafood.  Water must be my element.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 19, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> I just looked cause I had a pot of mustard greens and a pan of green beans cooking and the house got hot. It was 97 on the back deck. I just bought a new AC last year and its just not keeping up with it. But when ya go outside ya know you want back in....LOL
> 
> Like I said, there is so many varietions to this recipe. This is my favorite and you can adjust the tabasco to your personal pleasure.
> 
> When its hot, a chilled shrimp salad and a cold beverage. When I was traveling Mexico, I fell in love with ceviche, amongst other things..... Same thing cold refreshing seafood.  Water must be my element.



Ha just looked at all my typos in my post! Was going to correct them, but screw it, damn phones and auto correct! Out here the big deal is shrimp or crab cocktails. Ceviche is a favorite in our household. Then there's Poke! Man I ate a ton of Poke when I was in Hawaii, Ahi and Tako Poke were my favorite! The Tako was always served with a kimchi slaw, so good!


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 19, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> So many ways to make this. Some folks chop up their eggs in the sauce, at which point I always figured it turned into a "Thousand Island".
> 
> When its hot, and you have chilled the plates, silverware, etc..... This is a great salad and the house stays cool.  If your you're young and have a sweetie, try it..... she'll love ya for it.


As you already know... I have a sweet of 35 years.  And I'm far from young! b


----------



## foamheart (Jul 19, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Ha just looked at all my typos in my post! Was going to correct them, but screw it, damn phones and auto correct! Out here the big deal is shrimp or crab cocktails. Ceviche is a favorite in our household. Then there's Poke! Man I ate a ton of Poke when I was in Hawaii, Ahi and Tako Poke were my favorite! The Tako was always served with a kimchi slaw, so good!


I never had Poke although listening to you guys talk about it, I am sure it would be a new favorite.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 19, 2015)

Retread said:


> CAPERS!  Oh my gosh, try adding caper (maybe a tsp and then crush them between your chef's knife and your chopping block).   I always use caper sin my remoulade.


Capers Hmmmmm........ I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## gary s (Jul 19, 2015)

Nice Job Foam, Looks mighty good to me  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## foamheart (Jul 19, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> As you already know... I have a sweet of 35 years.  And I'm far from young! b


Ok, so if you are old and have a sweetie...... it works too!


----------



## disco (Jul 20, 2015)

Terrific looking meal for a hot day. 

You should come north for the summers and I should go south for the winters.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Jul 20, 2015)

gary s said:


> Nice Job Foam, Looks mighty good to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Gary...... You should try one, shrimp are not too too high right now.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 20, 2015)

Disco said:


> Terrific looking meal for a hot day.
> 
> You should come north for the summers and I should go south for the winters.
> 
> Disco


You should be here tonite and tomorrow for the work. Got an 50qt of jumbo and a 50qt extra large comming in from the gulf right now.

Fill the freezer while they are cheap. Well one rack in the freezer anyway. LOL

Mint Julips out on the veranda (Screened in front porch will do), maybe some strawberry juice (it also makes a great cocktail too!) Gonna lock and see if that has a proper name, surely it does.


----------



## disco (Jul 20, 2015)

I have this uncanny ability to be absent when there is work to be done.


----------



## tropics (Jul 22, 2015)

I have this saved have to try it.

Richie


----------



## foamheart (Jul 22, 2015)

Disco said:


> I have this uncanny ability to be absent when there is work to be done.


I seriously doubt that my friend. But you have earned the right to supervise (as long as SWMBO'd says so)!


tropics said:


> I have this saved have to try it.
> 
> Richie


As stated, its only one of many variations, the most important point is ice cold silverware and china. This is the recipe I like most and I have had it once or twice. I hope you try it and I hope you enjoy it.

Now that I have fresh shrimps, I hope I can find some good homegrown tomatoes to stuff.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 22, 2015)

BTW you can keep that extra remoulade sauce and squirt fancy patterns on plates like the resturants do in 'Nawlins.













003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 22, 2015






It's just a win/win situtation! Oh and quess who has fresh shrimps!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 24, 2015)

That sounds very good! Not all that far from my recipe. For me Heinz is the only Ketchup but I will thank you kindly for not saying Blue Plate is the only Mayo to use...They won't sell it to us Yankees!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Jul 24, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That sounds very good! Not all that far from my recipe. For me Heinz is the only Ketchup but I will thank you kindly for not saying Blue Plate is the only Mayo to use...They won't sell it to us Yankees!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Chef.

I use ketchup/Catsup to cook with but a bottle will last years in the reefer. Just never been a ketchup household. As to mayo or mustard, I think its all about what you become accustomed to either by where ya grew up or current region lived in. I like real mayo, my sister can't stand it. As long as its a premium ketchup its fine with me, and I like French's if there is no creole mustard... Just a simple country boy. I keep thinking someday I'll make my own.... whats that stuff called aioli, (homemade flavored mayo)? Mustard also.

 I'll spend hours making buns but making my own flavored condiments is just too much trouble....LOL


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 24, 2015)

Homemade Mayo is stupid easy to make, especially in a food processor or blender. Takes longer to clean the machine than make the Mayo! The key is just adding the copious amounts of oil to the egg yolks and seasoning VERY slowly to get a good emulsion. Yes the egg yolks are raw but the vinegar and salt takes care of the nasties. Make small batches because it does not keep as long as the jar stuff...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Jul 24, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Homemade Mayo is stupid easy to make, especially in a food processor or blender. Takes longer to clean the machine than make the Mayo! The key is just adding the copious amounts of oil to the egg yolks and seasoning VERY slowly to get a good emulsion. Yes the egg yolks are raw but the vinegar and salt takes care of the nasties. Make small batches because it does not keep as long as the jar stuff...JJ


Lady friend once told me to just use my Mayo and stir in a little extra lemon jice and rosemary. She made some good sandwichs.

I learned working construction a secret about mayo, it never needs refridgeration. As long as its maintained at room temp it will not seperate, but once its chilled, it must remain so or yes it seperates. Worked off a spud barge in the Atchaafalaya basin it was so hot we couldn't eat anything but watermelons for lunch (anything else came back up), there was a jar of mayo that made at least 6 months opened in the heat.

Thanks Chef I will now have something else to try....LOL I just gave away my with the paddles in it to make mayo    Never fails.


----------



## bdskelly (Aug 1, 2015)

> Originally Posted by *Foamheart*
> Recipe?
> 
> 1C Good Ketchup (I used Hunts)
> ...


Just made this tonight. Spot on Kev! Nicely done  I did add a pinch of paprika and maybe one more dash of tabasco. This reminds me of a place on 417 Royal Street. b


----------



## foamheart (Aug 1, 2015)

I am humbled...... I am glad you enjoyed it. Its one of those recipes we all just forget about having, then wonder why we do it so seldom when we find it.

Now save all that left over sauce and its ready for the next time with no effort.

The real trick to a sucessful remoulade is having the coldest plate, forks, lettuce, shrimps.......... Its a meal perfect for a 100 degree lunch. Its just not meant to be served on paper plates.

Then top it off with a bit of strawberry sorbert for desert......... Then look for a reclinder to work off all that food. LOL

Did I mention its also diet food? Heaven forbid, its good for you....LOL


----------



## eman (Aug 1, 2015)

The fancy places serve remoulade out of a chilled metal bowl onto chilled pewter plates.  One of my favorite summer salads.  Save the extra sauce to use on fried shrimp or oyster poboy?


----------



## foamheart (Aug 1, 2015)

eman said:


> The fancy places serve remoulade out of a chilled metal bowl onto chilled pewter plates.  One of my favorite summer salads.  Save the extra sauce to use on fried shrimp or oyster poboy?


                                                                              
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Most of 'em I've been to just had chilled china or glass plates, but the pewter I am sure would be cold also.

Believe it or not, the very best shrimp remoulade I ever had was in a little town in New Mexico with less than 500 population, and it was made in a bar!


----------



## remsr (Sep 22, 2015)

Ever think of opening your own restaurant or opening your own web sight featuring Cajun cooking, and smoking tips and tricks? You seem to put some good looking dishes together, you also seem to have some  good meat and sea food sources and you have a flair for experimenting discovering unheard of methods. Like 6 brickets = a smoke ring in a electric smoker, or cracking that little ash door at the bottom of the masterbuilt cold smoker then turning it off once it starts smoking to dubble the smoke time.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 22, 2015)

REMSR said:


> Ever think of opening your own restaurant or opening your own web sight featuring Cajun cooking, and smoking tips and tricks? You seem to put some good looking dishes together, you also seem to have some good meat and sea food sources and you have a flair for experimenting discovering unheard of methods. Like 6 brickets = a smoke ring in a electric smoker, or cracking that little ash door at the bottom of the masterbuilt cold smoker then turning it off once it starts smoking to dubble the smoke time.


Says the man who should be turning away commissions for kids playhouses! You know those silly treehouses they show being built now on TV sell for 200 to 600K.

A smoker I met here when I first started said to me after I had boasted that the local chain had mentioned they might like selling my stuff as specialty items, " When you have to do it, it takes a whole lot of the fun out of it". I have always loved starting businesses but I soon become bored with the day to day grind. So he was more right than he'll ever know.

And before I graciously accept the compliment I need to say that nearly all mentioned, I simply expanded upon someone else's ideas. Smoking is what most of us do for fun and I assure you there are more here ahead of me than behind.


----------



## amblt (Feb 23, 2016)

That sounds good, but what is Creole Mustard? (I'm in Canada, not too familiar with most Southern cooking).

Thanks


----------



## amblt (Feb 23, 2016)

Heinz was the only one here also, until they closed the plant to move production to the USA and put 250 people on the street.  In a town of only 6500, that's a serious hit.  Now it's French's for us.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 23, 2016)

Jeeeeeezzzz Kevin...  You slipped in another winner on me....    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....    I'm up for making Cajun Mustard....


----------



## foamheart (Feb 23, 2016)

amblt said:


> That sounds good, but what is Creole Mustard? (I'm in Canada, not too familiar with most Southern cooking).
> 
> Thanks


Zatarains Creole Mustard


Brown Mustard

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Brown+mustard

About the same thing


----------



## foamheart (Feb 23, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Jeeeeeezzzz Kevin...  You slipped in another winner on me....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have everything to do it but the powder and the seeds. It is soooo much better than store bought but I never take the time.

Adding the powder and seeds to the grocery list. Dang I don't remember where my mortar and pestle is.....Grrrrr.... Some one borrowed it!

Thank you sir.

Its a great summer lunch or as a smaller pre-meal salad. It has always been a valentines special. Shrimp Remoulade, Shrimp & Oysters En Brouchette, ice cold long neck, then a scoop of bread pudding w/ hot caramel sauce, cup of community coffee w/ Bailey's & Tia Maria!

Listen if that put ya in good graces, it ain't gonna happen.


----------

